# property that may be important to consider



## hhtt

"Another mechanical *property that may be important to consider* is hardness, which is a measure of a material’s resistance to localized plastic deformation."

Merhaba yukarıdaki "property that may be important to consider" kısmının Türkçe karşılığı ne olabilir?

Kaynak: Material Science and Engineering by Callister/Rethwisch

Teşekkürler.


----------



## PorFavorDama

Merhaba, 
"Göz önüne alınması gereken bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir..."


----------



## hhtt

PorFavorDama said:


> Merhaba,
> "Göz önüne alınması gereken bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir..."



"May be important to" önemli olabilecek anlamına gelmez mi? "Gereken" ile nasıl bağdaştırabildiniz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Benim çevirim bu:

Başka göz önünde tutulması önemli olabilecek bir mekanik özellik sertliktir...


----------



## PorFavorDama

Yani hepsini motamot çeviri yapmadım aslında @Gemmenita'nın dediği motamottur ama Türkçe'de bunun pek kullanıldığını sanmıyorum.


----------



## Gemmenita

PorFavorDama said:


> Yani hepsini motamot çeviri yapmadım aslında...


Bence motamot yapmamaktan ziyade_ daha farklı anlamda_ çevirmişsiniz.

Bakalım (tam tersi) sizin çevirinizin İngilizcesi ne olur:


PorFavorDama said:


> "Göz önüne alınması gereken bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir..."



- Another mechanical property which should be considered/ we have to consider is hardness... gibi.

Gayet açık ki 'should be considered/ we have to consider', '*may* *be important* to consider'den farklı!

>>> Bu yüzden sadece Türkçe diline (erek diline) yakışsın diye çevirmemeliyiz, _doğru_ çevirmeliyiz, yazıcının ne demek istediğini tam aktarmalıyız.



PorFavorDama said:


> Gemmenita'nın dediği motamottur ama Türkçe'de bunun pek kullanıldığını sanmıyorum.



hhtt'nin metni bilimsel metindir, bilimsel metinlerin tarzı ayrı. Bu yüzden tabii ki günlük hayatta ne kendi ne çevirisi kolayca kullanılmayacaktır!

Ayrıca benim çevirim motamot değil gerçi eğer motamot olsaydı gene bir avantaj olurdu çünkü:

- Çevirinin kurallarından biri:
Bilimsel ile teknik metinler - edebi metinlere rağmen -  daha hassas konulara ait oldukları için hepsi motamot çevirilmeli. (Anlam biraz değişirse bilginin aktarılmasında büyük sorunlar çıkabileceğinden dolayı.)
.
.
.
En sonunda bakarsanız aslında sizin ve benim çevirimiz aynı ve aralarındaki fark sadece 'may be important'in çevirisidir.

Peki, sizinki:
- Göz önüne alınması *gereken* bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir...

Şimdi ben başka sözcükleri de sizinki gibi yazsaydım, benimki de böyle olurdu:
- Göz önüne alınması *önemli olabilecek* bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir...


Hadi bakalım hangisi 'may be important'in anlamını tam olarak aktarır ayrıca çevirisi olarak daha doğru?

(Bilmem belki de tam başka ve daha iyi çeviriler de yolda...)


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Şimdi ben başka sözcükleri de sizinki gibi yazsaydım, benimki de böyle olurdu:
> - Göz önüne alınması *önemli olabilecek* bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir...
> 
> 
> Hadi bakalım hangisi 'may be important'in anlamını tam olarak aktarır ayrıca çevirisi olarak daha doğru?
> 
> (Bilmem belki de tam başka ve daha iyi çeviriler de yolda...)



"Göz önüne alınan önemli (olan) bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir" olamaz mı?  Çünkü -ecek ekini ya "can", ya "to be able" yetebilmek olarak ya da "will" ve "going to" gelecek zaman anlamında verir.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> "Göz önüne alınan önemli (olan) bir diğer mekanik özellik sertliktir" olamaz mı?


Eğer İngilizce cümleniz bu olsaydı:
"Another *important* mechanical property which is taken into consideration is hardness,..."
...sizin çeviriniz gayet uygun olurdu. Ama burada *may* fiili için biraz işimiz daha zor!

*May* ile *can* fiilli, her ikisi de  '-ebilir/ -abilir/-ebilmek/-abilmek' ile yapılırlar.

Şimdi '-ecek' ekine gelirsek bu ek sadece 'gelecek zaman' eki değil (futur tense with 'will') aynı zamanda 'sıfat-fiil' yapma ekidir.

Sıfat-fiil yapma ekleri:

-mez/maz, -ar/er, -dık, -ecek/acak, en/an, -miş/muş/mış/müş, -ir/ur/ır/ür,

Burada onu sıfat yapma eki olarak kullandım.


----------



## ahocan

Göz önünde bulundurulması önemli olabilecek diğer bir mekanik özellik ise sertliktir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Another mechanical *property that may be important to consider* is hardness, which is a measure of a material’s resistance to localized plastic deformation."

Önemli olduğu için diğer değerlendirilmesi gereken mekanik özellik sertliktir, materyalin , lokalize plastik deformasyona gösterdiği dirençtir.


----------

